# Der sich ergebende Dateiname ist zu lang.Geben Sie einen anderen Dateinamen an



## lernen.2007 (29. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dran, manche Ordner von Notebook auf Externe Festplatte zu sichern. Aber ich bekomme immer die folgende Windows-Fehlermeldung:

Der sich ergebende Dateiname ist zu lang.Geben Sie einen anderen Dateinamen an.

Ich kann doch nicht jeden Ordner Namen umbenennen? Gibt es denn auch eine andere Möglichkeit dafür?

Gruß


----------



## Mel_One (29. November 2007)

Es kann sein, dass du sowas musst. Lass mich raten: Notebook hat NTFS als Dateisystem und die externe Platte FAT32?
In dem Fall ist das Problem einfach da, dass FAT32 nun mal nicht so lange Dateinamen (Also Länge des Dateinamens + Länge der Namen sämtlicher Oberordner) handeln kann wie NTFS.


----------



## lernen.2007 (29. November 2007)

Hallo,  ja ich habe festplatte auch in NTFS formatiert. Aber die Fehlermeldung erhalte ich immer noch.  Gruß


----------



## fluessig (30. November 2007)

Das Problem mit den langen Dateinamen+Ordner hast du in NTFS und FAT32. Deine Strukturen dürfen einfach nicht tiefer als 256 Zeichen werden - das sollte zu schaffen sein, immerhin schaffen es andere in 160 Zeichen poetische Texte zu fassen


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

K, ich dachte immer, dass NTFS längere unterstützt als Fat32. Aber ich kann mich da auch locker irren, dat ist richtig. Aber es läuft daraus, was fluessig sagt, der Kram muss kürzer.


----------

